# Can hedgehogs eat chips



## Hazel_the_hedgehog (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi! I'm new to this site and rarely new to owning a hedgie. I was wondering if anyone knows if hedgehogs can eat different chips like Doritos or Lays?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

They may not. Chips are super high in sodium and not good for hedgies just like how chips aren't really good for us either.


----------



## PJbottoms (Jun 2, 2018)

Nope! They contain salt, onion powders, and other things that can upset their stomach as well as cause electrolyte imbalances according to a quick google search. Multiple sites all say this is a very bad thing.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Any human junk food shouldn't be fed to any animal. It may look cute or you think you are being nice giving them a treat but it's so bad and unhealthy for them (just like it is for us really but it's even worse to give it to an animal!). Instead give tasty insects or occasional safe fruits or veggies to your hedgie. Insects should form part of their main diet but at least be given as treats if not able to do so daily. You're hedgie will most likely be super excited to eat them 

Please check out the safe treats list on the forum under the diet and nutrition section for more info!


----------



## Hazel_the_hedgehog (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks- I was never really planning on feeding Hazel any chips. I was just wondering.


----------

